# Army Airforce Statistical Charts



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I have never seen these before till today, It really is worth a look. Its quite suprising the amount of data in this report

Enjoy!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

GREAT FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2009)

Another first rate find!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 1, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Fantastic


Thanks Parsifal!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 2, 2009)

Great stuff Micdrow!

Thanks!

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Great stuff Micdrow!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TO



Thanks TO!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW!! great find Micdrow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> WOW!! great find Micdrow! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Aaron!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Really cool stuff! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Really cool stuff! Thanks for the heads-up!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 13, 2009)

Am overwhelmed! I will start reading this after the summer heat subsides.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2009)

ppopsie said:


> Am overwhelmed! I will start reading this after the summer heat subsides.



Your welcome ppopsie!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll add to the rest in throwing out a big "Thanks".


----------

